# Help me identify these Malawi species



## Sharath (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi!
I have a mixed Malawi cichlid tank and I'm not able to identify certain species.
Please do help me out in identifying their names and also would be great if you could let me know if it's male or female.
I have attached the pictures below.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1 and 2 are "Yellow Peacock" like a "Maleri" in a vague sense.

3 is a "Hap" x Aulonocara hybrid.

None seem much like a male so far. There is no sedret way to tell, males start looking like males as the mature. Males that are low on the pecking order colour up the slowest/ least.


----------



## Sharath (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you noki.
And yes, they are still 3" to 3.5" in size now. Maybe I have to wait for some more time for them to grow and then I could be able to identify their sex.

And would the Cichlid 3 (Hap-Aulonacara hybrid) colour up? Or is it gonna be that greyish colour for their entire lifetime?


----------

